# pefs-kmod [13.0] broken



## bsduser031 (Jun 4, 2021)

Unfortunately the pefs-kmod port got marked as broken in for 13.0.



> pefs/sys/modules/pefs/../../fs/pefs/pefs_subr.c:257:21: error: too many arguments to function call,
> expected single argument 'vp', have 2 arguments
> VOP_UNLOCK(ldvp, 0);
> ~~~~~~~~~~       ^
> ...



This file generates the vnode_if.h header where the function is declared.








						pefs/Makefile at master · freebsd-pefs/pefs
					

PEFS - stacked cryptographic file system for FreeBSD - pefs/Makefile at master · freebsd-pefs/pefs




					github.com
				





```
int VOP_UNLOCK_AP(struct vop_unlock_args *);
int VOP_UNLOCK_APV(struct vop_vector *vop, struct vop_unlock_args *);

static __inline int VOP_UNLOCK(
    struct vnode *vp)
{
    struct vop_unlock_args a;

    a.a_gen.a_desc = &vop_unlock_desc;
    a.a_vp = vp;

#if !defined(DEBUG_VFS_LOCKS) && !defined(INVARIANTS) && !defined(KTR)
    if (!SDT_PROBES_ENABLED())
        return (vp->v_op->vop_unlock(&a));
    else
        return (VOP_UNLOCK_APV(vp->v_op, &a));
#else
    return (VOP_UNLOCK_APV(vp->v_op, &a));
#endif
}
```

According to the manual of VOP_UNLOCK an additional flag parameter has to be passed along.




__





						VOP_UNLOCK(9)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				



What happened to the flag parameter?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2021)

No more PEFS on FreeBSD 13?
					

Hi guys,  is PEFS abandoned?  I just upgraded my FreeBSD box from 12.2 to 13.0, and PEFS works no more. No way to load the "pefs" kernel module, no more "pefs-kmod" package available, and when I try to compile "pefs-kmod" from ports this is what I get:  ===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

